# Golden circle area in croke park



## bartbridge (26 Sep 2007)

I've been lucky enough to get 2 golden circle tickets for The Police at the last minute, we had general standing so was planning to get there at about 2pm to try and get up near the front. What's the situation with the golden circle? Would I need to get there early or is it less hassle getting into that area?


----------



## Kiddo (26 Sep 2007)

Gold circle is basically the pit. Here is the seating chart from Ticketmaster
http://www.ticketmaster.ie/seatingchart/196746/11614/

We had gold circle tickets for Rolling Stones and they give you a wristband so you can come and go...get drinks etc. Not sure how early you'd need to be there if you want to get right up at the stage but worst case senario is even at 8 or 9pm you'd be as close as the first people into the general admission area.


----------

